# [offline] looking for guided tours! / tour my island!



## dizzy bone (Jul 6, 2020)

*status*: *offline/searching* will be available at 11am GMT+7

*Missing the Dream Suite... Looking for guided island tours! *





So, visiting towns through the dream suite was my favourite part of NL. I feel like there’s something missing from my New Horizons experience, so I’d really like to visit some islands and be taken on some guided tours B)! I’d prefer if your island was somewhat complete but it’s okay if it’s not too! Theme doesn’t matter. Take me to your favourite spots and areas you are proud of, scenic zones, themed houses etc.! I’ll just follow you around until you kick me out, haha! It can be as long (ok not too long) or as short as you like. I can give you my thoughts on your island at the moment as well if you want/need some help!

So is your island lonely and need some tourism? Interested on taking me on a holiday? Lol. Then fill this form below:

*IGN/Island name*:
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season):
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N):
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N):
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N):
*Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?* (Y/N):
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*:

Feel free to PM form if you want as well.

Based on your timezone/availability I will leave you a PM to arrange a meeting time. Please tell me anything else you’d like me to know about your island/rules/etc.! (also it’s totally fine if we don’t get to meet due to time zones. You can always msg me anytime when my status is online for a possible tour!)

My info
My IGN/Island: Jules of Tansan
My time zone: GMT+7 (S.E Asia)
Other info/disclaimer:
- I have Quillson and Bianca in my void. Please beware with open plots
- I have drifty joycons so I apologise in advance if I walk like I‘m drunk
- I only type on the game keyboard so I'll be very slow, sorry!
- I will PM you the photos before I post them here if you say "yes" to the picture question!




Spoiler:  My vacation photos!






Spoiler:  poqu of puddles





















Spoiler:  ashley of erinacea























who to believe, shark warning sign or host?!

























Spoiler: may of shangri-la

































Spoiler: sarah of kapalua





































Spoiler: alan of seigaiha


































































Spoiler: lavender of star peak





































Spoiler: haiji of kiyose

































































*Tansan Tours!*




​In a similar fashion, I'm also opening my island to give you a guided tour of Tansan! I'm finally at a point where I like my island and I'm happy with its current version. Please fill out the form below if you want to go on a guided Tansan tour! I will send you a PM to grab a timing and send you additional info/rules about my island! You can also PM me whenever this thread status is online for a tour. It will take approximately *20 minutes*.

*IGN/Island name*:
*Do you want to shop?*:
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*:

Preview photos! (lol these are from the fishing tourney today)


Spoiler: Tansan


----------



## daisyy (Jul 6, 2020)

*IGN/Island name*: may / shangri-la
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): map/theme was originally inspired by versailles, turned into a little bit of everything   / 80-ish% done? / currently summer
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Y
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Y
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N): N
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*: GMT-4/EDT (eastern u.s.), usually available after 11am (10pm your time) or around 9am (8pm your time)  edit: not avail today since i've got an open plot i'm hoping to fill!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 6, 2020)

*IGN/Island name:* Ashley/Erinacea
*General info (theme if any/island progress/season):* Cottage core/natural, but it’s not fully cottage themed... It’s summer here, early July! And I’m probably 80% happy with my island, but the hiking area still needs a lot of tweaking.
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?(Y/N):* Yup 
*Want some feedback? (Pm only Y/N): *Sure, every bit helps!
*Free labour (I’ll water your plants Y/N): *Nah, I’m good, but thanks!
*Timezone/availability/preferred time:* EST (GMT -4); you can come anytime around now for the next few hours. I’ll generally be around.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 6, 2020)

Online again! Will be around for a couple hours. Edited the main form with another question (Do you want me to draw on your bulletin board). Examples: x, x, x



> *IGN/Island name*:
> *General info* (theme if any/island progress/season):
> *Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N):
> *Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N):
> ...


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 7, 2020)

Last bump for searching for the night! I'll be able to tour again tomorrow. I had a lot of fun touring the island of Erinacea and Shangri-la! Thank you @SmrtLilCookie and @daisyy!


----------



## SarahSays (Jul 7, 2020)

IGN/Island name: Sarah from Kapalua
General info (theme if any/island progress/season): Disney theme. 5 star, mostly completed island! 
Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?(Y/N): Y
Want some feedback? (Pm only Y/N): Y
Free labour (I’ll water your plants Y/N): I have one area if we pass it on the tour! 
Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?(Y/N): Yes  
Timezone/availability/preferred time: I am in EST and work for a few more hours, so I think tomorrow would probably be best?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 7, 2020)

SarahSays said:


> IGN/Island name: Sarah from Kapalua
> General info (theme if any/island progress/season): Disney theme. 5 star, mostly completed island!
> Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?(Y/N): Y
> Want some feedback? (Pm only Y/N): Y
> ...



Sure! I'm about to go to bed so I'll send you a PM tomorrow morning!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 8, 2020)

Bump! I'll be available in about 2 hours!


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jul 8, 2020)

*IGN/Island name*: Seigaiha
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): Town/village theme, northern hemisphere, 95% done with layout, ~75% decorated, 1/3 houses completed
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Y
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Y
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N): N
*Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?* (Y/N): Y 
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*: EST (GMT -4), tomorrow might be better if that's okay but it can really be whenever we're both online!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 9, 2020)

*IGN/Island name*: Lavender/Star Peak
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): little village
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Y
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Y
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N): N
*Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?* (Y/N): Yes pls
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*: EST, available for 3 more hours


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 10, 2020)

Bump! Still searching for more holiday locations!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 11, 2020)

Bump! I'm now opening my island for tours as well if anyone is interested


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 11, 2020)

I’d be interested to visit for a tour! Hopeful to one day host one on my island but need to finish off some construction ahead of that but fingers crossed


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2020)

*GN/Island name*: Kiyose
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): a mix of everything. cottagecore, tropical, country, zen, and pink
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): would prefer not to
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): YES!
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N): if u want lol
*Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?* (Y/N): i never had anyone do that so yes please
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*: gmt+10. am available for the next 4 hours if u can do a tour of my island within that timeframe.


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 11, 2020)

IGN/Island name: Sapphire of Moonfall
General info (theme if any/island progress/season): there’s cute little decorated areas, and the theme is like... idk. maybe you can tell me when you visit
Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?(Y/N): yeah!
Want some feedback? (Pm only Y/N): ok
Free labour (I’ll water your plants Y/N): no I have way too many flowers
Do you want me to draw on your bulletin? (Y/N): ok!
Timezone/availability/preferred time: asap


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 11, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> IGN/Island name: Sapphire of Moonfall
> General info (theme if any/island progress/season): there’s cute little decorated areas, and the theme is like... idk. maybe you can tell me when you visit
> Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?(Y/N): yeah!
> Want some feedback? (Pm only Y/N): ok
> ...



I have some towns to visit right now but I can visit right after if you are free in the next hour or two


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 11, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I have some towns to visit right now but I can visit right after if you are free in the next hour or two


cool! pm me when you are ready.


----------



## Autbird (Jul 11, 2020)

*IGN/Island name*: Autbird, from Ellipsis.
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): Woodsy, I guess? No real theme. Island is constantly getting tweaked, so I'm not sure how to gauge its progress. ^^'
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Yep!
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Yes please.
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N): Nah, no need.
*Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?* (Y/N): Yes please!
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*: EST. I'll be available for the next few hours- or tomorrow morning would work too. c: Edit: I think I actually mean EDT, which is GMT-4. ^^' It's currently 12:26 pm here.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 11, 2020)

Autbird said:


> *IGN/Island name*: Autbird, from Ellipsis.
> *General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): Woodsy, I guess? No real theme. Island is constantly getting tweaked, so I'm not sure how to gauge its progress. ^^'
> *Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Yep!
> *Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Yes please.
> ...



I'll be available for the next few hours as well! I will message you after RubyandSapphire and if our times do not match up I can message you tomorrow as well!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 11, 2020)

My island is CLOSE to being ready for visitors but there's still so much left to do! I have about half of it the way I want and the rest is either blank or a hot mess.


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 11, 2020)

*IGN/Island name*: Shelby from La Tortuga
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): There's not really one theme, I have lots of themed areas. I'm probs around 85% complete.
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Y
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Y
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N): N
*Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?* (Y/N): Y
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*: I'll be available for another hour or two rn, otherwise we can do tmrw morning  (I'm EDT for time zone)


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 11, 2020)

turtleyawesome55 said:


> *IGN/Island name*: Shelby from La Tortuga
> *General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): There's not really one theme, I have lots of themed areas. I'm probs around 85% complete.
> *Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Y
> *Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Y
> ...



I think tomorrow would be better as it's getting late here. I'll send you a message tomorrow


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 11, 2020)

*IGN/Island name*: Vance | Sylan
*General info* (theme if any/island progress/season): Woodland / Rustic town | Almost complete, Library in progress | Summer
*Can I post pictures in this thread of my visit?* (Y/N): Yes!
*Want some feedback? *(Pm only Y/N): Sure!
*Free labour* (I’ll water your plants Y/N): I would love you to water my plants! Trying to make more hybrids I can give out to people ;u;
*Do you want me to draw on your bulletin?* (Y/N): Only if you want to! ^0^
*Timezone/availability/preferred time*: PST | I am available most nights from 6 PM-12 AM my timezone ^o^


----------

